
Show HN: Chivvy – App for web designers to find leads quickly - sullay
http://www.chivvy.io
======
sullay
Chivvy is a web app for web designers/developers to find leads easily and
quickly.

Users search for category in a location, (such as Doctors in Las Vegas, NV)
and are returned results with typical information such as business name,
phone, contact email. Information tailored to web designers are also returned,
such as website, website preview(so users can see what a website looks like
without leaving the app).

Users can favorite any listing, which will then be saved on their dashboard.
Your dashboard can be exported to a csv at anytime for easy integration to
mass email campaigns.

Any listing can have a audit ran against the listing's website which contains
info on what a website is/isn't doing well.

The website is in alpha right now and I'm looking for testers. The site is
free to use as of now. Once you sign up you will receive a invite to the slack
channel where you can request features and report bugs along with the other
members.

